# How long is your journey to work



## itchyrider (13 Oct 2008)

Mine is 9.2 miles eachway is this long?
Ps: and takes 35mins eachway.


----------



## HLaB (13 Oct 2008)

itchyrider said:


> Mine is 9.2 miles eachway is this long?
> Ps: and takes 35mins eachway.


Compared to mine it is. I'm only 3.3 - 5 miles depending upon which route I take. It could be interesting tonight apparently one of the main roads I took this morning is now shut.

Edit:  I forgot to say how long it takes, usually 15-25 minutes


----------



## fofo (13 Oct 2008)

about 3.5 miles each way - takes about 15-20 minutes depending on traffic lights 

it may be quicker soon as the road that slows me down is being completely resurfaced


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (13 Oct 2008)

6-7 miles each way, depending on route. Or a lot longer if it's a nice evening and I've got nothing to rush for.

Typically takes 25-35 minutes depending on wind direction and speed, how weary I am, if I want to look at the pretty Autumn colours, if I stop to chat to anyone. You get the drift.


----------



## ArDee (13 Oct 2008)

13 miles each way, normally around 38 mins, fastest 34 mins, slowest 52 mins


----------



## Willow (13 Oct 2008)

About 7.5 miles depending on route takes 35 minutes going and 30 coming home. Annoyingly there is still one steep hill that always manages to catch me out on the gears - even managed to lose chain today. 


My bike is a mongoose hybrid, road is very up and down, surface very rough in places can tell the difference in speed on the smooth bits in fact in some places I try to cycle on the white line marking the side of the road just to get a smoother ride!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2008)

ArDee said:


> 13 miles each way, normally around 38 mins, fastest 34 mins, slowest 52 mins



wow, also 13 miles each way, fastest 51 minutes.
But on a hybrid with rear pannier and a few bugger hills to get over on they way home.


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Oct 2008)

5.1 miles in and 5.9 home.... take the picturesque route back through Battersea Park and avoid Vauxhall! Fastest in is about 21mins and home is 25 mins dead - sluggish I know but I am a bit of a pie eater


----------



## Funtboy (13 Oct 2008)

ArDee said:


> 13 miles each way, normally around 38 mins, fastest 34 mins, slowest 52 mins



Feck me. Are you on a motorbike?


----------



## PBancroft (13 Oct 2008)

My commute is about 12 miles. It take me an hour, give or take a few minutes. I have a few beastly hills, and I am riding a hybrid with a pannier... but the truth is I'm a pretty slow rider.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Oct 2008)

22 miles each way.


----------



## cheadle hulme (13 Oct 2008)

12 miles each way, takes around 40 mins with traffic. There is 264m of climbing though.


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (13 Oct 2008)

About 22 miles round trip, taking on average an hour each way. Don't rush - as need some energy left to do my job!


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (13 Oct 2008)

Mine is about 16 to 17 miles each way, depending on what route I take.

Usually manage it in about 55-60 minutes, but then I _am_ a newbie to road cycling, at least thats my excuse.


----------



## DJ (13 Oct 2008)

I do 7.5 miles each way and it takes me about 25 minutes if I really go for it, usualy coming home its 35 min up hill and in to the wind.


----------



## helsbells (13 Oct 2008)

Roughly 8 miles. Takes about 40 mins. Usually a bit quicker coming home. Dunno if that's the descent, or the fact I'm pedalling away from work


----------



## snapper_37 (13 Oct 2008)

BentMikey said:


> 22 miles each way.



Give that man a medal! Eff me! 

Around 7 mile each way.


----------



## J4CKO (13 Oct 2008)

Seven miles for me (Each Way), about 25 minutes.


----------



## jimboalee (13 Oct 2008)

12.1 miles each way if I park the car half way, or 23 miles if I ride the whole distance.
50 - 55 mins for the 12 miler, and 1 1/2 hours if I ride the full measure.

15 miles if I'm sent to the other site.
A 2 mile walk if I am called into the Chelsea Tractor factory.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Oct 2008)

2 miles to the station, then the train, then 11 miles from the station to work.


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2008)

7.5 to 11 miles each way depending upon the route. Extend this often to a 30 mile round trip.

7.5 miles about 25 mins, 11 miles 35 mins on the MTB !


----------



## compal (13 Oct 2008)

My commute is 10 Miles each way, takes around 40mins due to 2 major hills to climb. On the road @ 5.15am every morning and returns home after work around 6pm. All year round and in all weathers.

I just love it ......


----------



## hackbike 6 (13 Oct 2008)

Bloody hell,everyone is faster than me on here.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (13 Oct 2008)

14-19 mile round trip. I alternate routes so it doesn't get samey.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (13 Oct 2008)

5 miles each way about 15 mins with a good wind. No traffic when i go in at 3 oclock in the morning


----------



## Hugo15 (13 Oct 2008)

18.6 mile round trip. Takes just over an hour.


----------



## upsidedown (13 Oct 2008)

22 miles each way when i'm feeling good, but only 2 - 3 times a week, drive half way and 10 - 11 miles each way when i'm not.

If i ever figure out the London Midland rail network and their frankly piss poor attitude to carrying cycles it will be 4 miles to station, train and 5 miles from far end station.


----------



## 4F (13 Oct 2008)

14.5 miles each way, quickest 43 min but usually 55 - 60 mins. Often I will extend up to 22 miles each way depending on weather, time, mood etc


----------



## peanut (13 Oct 2008)

Funtboy said:


> Feck me. Are you on a motorbike?


----------



## spandex (13 Oct 2008)

5.5 miles each way if i go the fastest way but there is lodes of cars... so I go a longer way so its 6.5 each way


----------



## ArDee (13 Oct 2008)

Funtboy said:


> Feck me. Are you on a motorbike?



No just lucky, relatively flat route, major roads, seven roundabouts and only two sets of taffic lights. I ride a Claude Butler Dalesman, with mud guards and a rear rack on which I carry a rack bag.


----------



## Amanda P (13 Oct 2008)

7 miles each way. 25 - 30 minutes depending on choice of bike, how much stuff I'm carrying, and how late I am.


----------



## hackbike 6 (13 Oct 2008)

Ok ten miles in 40/45 minutes.


----------



## rnscotch (14 Oct 2008)

15 miles each way anywhere between 55 mins - 75 mins have a few hills to tackle plus i have to cross through the middle of glasgow city centre so lights galore.

And i am doing it on a MTB (with slicks of course ) 

First time i did this journey about 18 months ago it took me 1 hour and 40 mins on a MTB with knobbly tyres.. lol


----------



## maxcherry (14 Oct 2008)

Around six takes about 40 mins to work and thirty mins (near enough) home.Mostly due to the fact i have some hills the size of the matahorne to climb and i'm as healthy as a decomposing donkey underneath a heated blanket and i can just about reach my handlebars (plus all the gear i need for work weighs a ton) When i was young and care free i had a raleigh chopper (banna flavoured of course) that i could out ride any racer on now i get overtaken by old folks sigh One day i will be able to climb a hill with out the need for an oxygen tank and sherpas but till then i'll push push push
(yes i know that my bike is to big but it was love at first sight and you know what they say, big is beautiful)


----------



## peanut (14 Oct 2008)

rnscotch said:


> 15 miles each way anywhere between 55 mins - 75 mins have a few hills to tackle plus i have to cross through the middle of glasgow city centre so lights galore.
> 
> And i am doing it on a MTB (with slicks of course )
> 
> First time i did this journey about 18 months ago it took me 1 hour and 40 mins on a MTB with knobbly tyres.. lol



crikey  what do you when you get to work ? sleep ?

some of these commute distances are extraordinary ....really making me feel like a lazy fat slob ..wait a minute ....I am a lazy fat slob


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2008)

Well I work in lots of different locations, today I'm at the nearest site - it will take about 3 mins (3 sets of traffic lights - 2 of which will be red), to go about 3/4 of a mile down a big hill. Unfortunately it will take longer to come back up again! Its rare that I work that close though.

Other days can be upto 8 miles each way - hills lights etc will bump it up to 40 mins to an hour.


----------



## AdamBlade (14 Oct 2008)

6 miles each way taking 20-25 mins in the morning and 35-40 on the way home. Huge hill to come down but have got to go up it on way back. All done on a mtb with knobblies. Need to get them changed or the bike changed


----------



## Graham O (14 Oct 2008)

To work, 3 miles in 9 minutes, all downhill 

To home, 9 miles in 40 minutes, all uphill


----------



## Maizie (14 Oct 2008)

10.3 miles each way, taking around 50 minutes. Usually quicker on the way home, which technically has slightly more uphill (there's and overall 20 metres of rise over the 10.3 miles!) but it's going home so of course I zoom as much as I can.
First commute took me an hour to get there, and an hour ten to get home (including stops for a drink/rest, which I don't need any more). I have just counted and I have actually only commuted 14 times so far which is pitiful for someone who started in June (I aim at twice a week, but holidays, illness and stupid late meetings have got in my way, grrr).

I'd love to get it to 40 minutes. Whether that'll be possible on my mtb with slicks I don't know, at the moment I blame the bike not my own unfitness


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2008)

I went on a wee bit of a mystery tour this morning I think it was just 4.55 miles, it took just under 30 minutes. Note to self: at the east end of Raeburn Place turn left into St Bernard's Row, its a bit of detour but hopefully avoids the cobbles.


----------



## L3EOO (14 Oct 2008)

i commute 10miles each way, from East London (Hackney) to West London (North Acton) takes me about 50mins, Manage to go quite fast but cant seem to get the time down!!


----------



## J4CKO (14 Oct 2008)

Ok, we have the distances, but typically, how many days a week ?

I am averaging 4 or 5 days a week but am aiming to do 5 consistently, usually, earlier on it was down to laziness and it seemed a bigger deal back then, now it just seems normal, havign some waterproofs helps.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Oct 2008)

Average is 4 full days. Tend to leave it at home if I know I may be out after work on a Friday or like last week... left it at the office and had a skinfull on Thursday night. Bus into work on Friday and cycled home ;-)


----------



## simon_adams_uk (14 Oct 2008)

46mi round trip - ususally about 75mins/80mins in each direction.
Can't say I do it everyday though - all I'd end up doing at work is sleep!

S


----------



## Nigeyy (14 Oct 2008)

23.8 miles each way. Fastest I've done it has been about an hour and twenty minutes, slowest time around two hours. Usually I do it in around an hour and thirty five to forty minutes.

Mind you, I don't do this commute that often, usually I park half way and then do a 11.5 mile commute which takes about 45 minutes. Really the time I do the commute in depends greatly on which bike I use -this year I haven't used my road bike so I'd guess I could knock some time off if I used that.

I usually do a full commute at least once a week, and do 2-3 half commutes. One day a week I have other commitments so I have to use the car.


----------



## JamesM (14 Oct 2008)

Somewhere between 14 and 15 miles I think. I've only done one trial run on my old mountain bike so far and I stopped at the train station rather than carrying on to work. That took a little over an hour but that included stopping for phone calls and a quick wrestling match with my chain when it got firmly stuck between the frame and the smallest cog.

It's nearly all on the canal so it should be fairly straight forward.

Looking forward to getting my new bike and finding out the actual distance and time taken.


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2008)

I commute 5 times a week but its easy with my distance of 3-5 miles (15-25 mins).


----------



## 4F (14 Oct 2008)

29 miles round trip, 5 days a week


----------



## grhm (14 Oct 2008)

I commute 3-6 miles depending on route, mood etc. 5 days a week. If I come the quickest most direct route, it's 3 miles in less than 15 minutes.

If I goes the long way, it can take 40+ minutes but that involves a detour up the Malvern Hills and is more a how-far-can-I-get-without-stopping/dying detour.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2008)

J4CKO said:


> Ok, we have the distances, but typically, how many days a week ?


2 flights of stairs, multiple times a day, 7 days a week, 7 weeks solid, then 1 week off in the midlands mother-sitting (keeping my elderly widowed mum company) .


----------



## potnoodle (14 Oct 2008)

I do 15-16 miles each way five days a week.


----------



## hulver (14 Oct 2008)

3.5 miles.

7 minutes on the way in. 

14 minutes on the way home.


----------



## HelenD123 (14 Oct 2008)

8 miles each way in about 40 minutes. I think the most I've managed so far is two days a week but that's mostly because I've been working away alot since I started cycle commuting. I think it will be a long time before I do the full 5!


----------



## peanut (14 Oct 2008)

Graham O said:


> To work, 3 miles in 9 minutes, all downhill
> 
> To home, 9 miles in 40 minutes, all uphill



change ya job Graham


----------



## hackbike 6 (14 Oct 2008)

7 day stretches a lot of the time but I got a 4 day commute this week and next week and a 3 day week late October,then no commuting for a month and off to Bangkok where I hope to hire a bike.

Almost ten miles if you didn't already know.(As posted earlier)


----------



## Batzman (14 Oct 2008)

15 miles each way for me... takes about 50-60 minutes. 4 days a week.


----------



## gavintc (14 Oct 2008)

I have a mixed commute. I work in Glasgow, but live in Edinburgh - a distance of about 48 miles. I catch the train and then complete the final 1 1/2 miles on bike. going to work takes me about 75 mins. On the return leg, I cycle to the station, catch the train to Polmont or Linlithgow and then cycle back into Edinburgh leaving me a cycle ride of 23 or 17 miles. The homeward journey from desk to couch takes just short of 2 hours.


----------



## rnscotch (14 Oct 2008)

As i said earlier 15 miles each way, I work 12 hour shifts so i commute to work between 3 - 4 times a week... but i still do a similar commute to the gym when i am off so in effect i do the same journey, so all in all i would say 6 days a week.

Worse part of it all is after a 12 hour night shift, i go to the gym then cycle the 15 miles home it really pushes me and a few times i have had negitive thoughts, but i enjoy it really i love cycling.

*gavintc have you thought about getting off the train at croy and cycle into Glasgow along the canal path?


----------



## mds101 (14 Oct 2008)

15 miles each way - I aim for 4 times a week and manage that most times. Not fast though, takes about 55 minutes in and 45 minutes home. 

Not sure why so much faster home...could be because I like going home and I don't like going to work though...or it could be the big(ish) up going in and the big down coming home.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2008)

13 miles each way, 5 days a week, all weathers


----------



## HJ (14 Oct 2008)

11.2 Km (7ml in old money), 29 mins out, 20 home, guess which way is up hill...


----------



## John-XTC (15 Oct 2008)

6 miles each way, yet the return home is all uphill, and I live in one of the highest points in my city, uphill cycling is a great workout.


----------



## martynjc1977 (15 Oct 2008)

18 miles each way taking me about 1h 30m on an 32lb MTB with off road tires on and some knarly hills lol. 
I really need to change my bike lol.


----------



## justAl (15 Oct 2008)

10 miles each way, average time 35mins


----------



## palinurus (15 Oct 2008)

Shortest is a 17.5 mile round trip but often I'll take to the lanes on the way home for a longer option of 25-30 miles total. 

I'll do that today if it isn't raining- I had ginger steamed pudding and custard with my lunch.

I practically never miss a day. Last time I got my bus was because we were evacuated from site due to a nearby fire and I had to leave my bike overnight.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (15 Oct 2008)

4.65 miles each way - 125ft total ascent in to work - fastest is 17:43 in and 17:48 home


----------



## wlc1 (15 Oct 2008)

I do Surrey to Battersea ( about 19 miles) in about 54 mins at 0415am..... going home at 1900hrs -about 1hr and 20 mins - mainly cos I'm knackered after a very long day.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Oct 2008)

Blimey - some of you peeps do amazing distances. For me, about 7-8 miles each way, around 30 minutes.


----------



## Bugner (15 Oct 2008)

12-14 miles each way depending on route, 95% miles of it in London/london boroughs, not the most scenic of rides, although coming over London Bridge a.m with the Sun rising silouetting Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast creates amazing picture opportunities


----------



## itchyrider (16 Oct 2008)

I agree with that (the bridges of london) isnt it just beautifull..


Bugner said:


> 12-14 miles each way depending on route, 95% miles of it in London/london boroughs, not the most scenic of rides, although coming over London Bridge a.m with the Sun rising silouetting Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast creates amazing picture opportunities


----------



## itchyrider (16 Oct 2008)

*Guys thanks for all the replies *
*you've all been great *
*& keep em all coming*


----------



## John-XTC (16 Oct 2008)

Bugner said:


> 12-14 miles each way depending on route, 95% miles of it in London/london boroughs, not the most scenic of rides, although coming over London Bridge a.m with the Sun rising silouetting Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast creates amazing picture opportunities




I lived in london for 24 years and I do miss the city! can imagine it must be awesome to cycle in the early hours, do you ever take any photos ?


----------



## In trouble (16 Oct 2008)

18 miles each way door to door, and has taken bang on an hour so far, but working to get quicker.......


----------



## Moose (17 Oct 2008)

8.5 miles to 17.4 miles depending on weather, season and mood, but most of the time 10.6 miles. Going to work is definitely faster/easier as my best time for the 10.6 miles is 33 minutes (I'd say the average is 36 minutes), best time on the way back 38 minutes (average about 42 minutes).

I commute on a MTB with Schwalbe Hurricane tyres so that I can go on or off-road depending on the factors metioned above, but most recently I've stuck to the roads so from next week I think I'm swapping to the single speed.


----------



## mcb2080 (18 Oct 2008)

10 miles each way

35 min in mostly downhill (initially 45 min)

45 min home mostly uphill (initially 60 min)

Only being cycling since June

These times are before and after a 12 hour shift as well, so I am no doing too bad at the moment although next year I am hoping to try and trim about another five minutes off, if that doesn't work I will be buying a road bike for spring summer commute


----------



## furball (20 Oct 2008)

19.5 each way. Time depends on the wind which is usually head on for at least half the journey. Usually manage 1 hour 20 minutes without rushing.


----------



## Woody11 (20 Oct 2008)

10 miles each way - only started cycling to work in July, took me 55 minutes on MTB. Bought a racing bike in August and now do it in about 40-45 minutes there, 35 minutes on the way back as it is more downhill.


----------



## psi friday (20 Oct 2008)

8.5 miles each way. Takes about 40-45 depending on my luck with traffic lights.


----------



## Iainj837 (21 Oct 2008)

mine is about 6 miles a day round trip but I tend to take detours on the way home. to get to work takes about 16 mins on way home takes longer as i take detours or i am just to tired


----------



## magnatom (21 Oct 2008)

About 4.75 miles each way 5 days a week. Mostly downhill on the way to work (except for the Clyde Tunnel!) and uphill on the way back. I must admit I don't know my times. I'll have to look it up on one of my videos. Are these times, total times or cycling times. There are a couple of light sets at the start that can hold me up quite a bit!


----------



## baggytrousers (21 Oct 2008)

About 8 miles each way - It took me 52 minutes on my very first run 2 years ago and it's down to around 30 mins now - I ride in all weathers except ice but we haven't had too much of that lately - not down here anyway.


----------



## ravi (27 Oct 2008)

i ride my Raleigh Freeride (mountain bike) 12 miles each way, which takes me an hour and 20 mins minimum. mind you i do have several uphills to climb as well as riding on open roads passing through open fields.

At the moment i 've got a mid 70 's Falcon sirocco in the rebuild process, once its alive i am looking forward to cut atleast 15 to 20 minutes of my journey (hopefully).


----------



## Chappy (27 Oct 2008)

7.5 Miles each way about 30 mins per trip depends on wind  Love it.


----------



## itchyrider (10 Mar 2010)

Any more on this subject guys??


----------



## Browser (10 Mar 2010)

11.5 miles each way, typically 38-44 mins, headwind-retarded, more like 50-55 
4 shifts on, 4 shifts off.


----------



## automatic_jon (10 Mar 2010)

Currently 24.5 miles which takes between 1 and a half and two hours. I'm still yet to do both ways in the same day, although finances dictate I shall have to for the next two days as I don't have money for the train.


----------



## Cubist (10 Mar 2010)

6 miles in, takes between 15 and 18 minutes depending on traffic. 6 miles home, takes between 35 and 45 minutes depending on headwind, energy, motivation, etc etc!


----------



## night rider (10 Mar 2010)

8.6 miles, @36minutes & 54 sets of traffic lights out-wards. 12.5 miles @56minutes & only 48 traffic lights return.


----------



## itchyrider (10 Mar 2010)

Lol @ the traffic light details very good!!
Ps: How many do you jump?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Mar 2010)

Mine is 17 each way, so in a week I do 170 miles.
Since the 1st of Jan, I have covered 1054 miles, as the weather was so bad I had to take the car.

Best time ever was 53 minutes not bad for a 5 pm rush hour ride home, but my normal time is an hour.

Started to cycle to work in June 2009, I am now at 4700 miles. At 5,000 I am going to treat myself to a very bad take away meal !


----------



## levad (10 Mar 2010)

13 miles each way, 5 days a week.

No 'A' roads, nearly no street lights, no road markings, no traffic lights, no traffic, plenty of birds of prey (Buzzards, Red Kite, Kestrel, Owls), deer, foxes etc. It's nice out in the sticks 

Plenty of ice (visible and black) at 5:30am even this week.

Takes 50-60 minutes to work, 40-50 minutes coming home.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2010)

since I last posted in this (resurrected) thread I have upped my commute from 26 miles to 32-35 miles round trip 5 days a week.


----------



## addictfreak (10 Mar 2010)

If I was to go direct my commute would be 3.5-4 miles. Which is far too short, so I have 14 mile route I use which takes me around 40 minutes depending on weather/traffic etc. When im feeling energetic I can add to this route and make anything uo to 29 miles. Just depends if I have enough time.
I sometimes leave home with Mrs AFs words ringing in my ears ' Im sure you love that bike more than me.'


----------



## night rider (10 Mar 2010)

itchyrider said:


> Lol @ the traffic light details very good!!
> Ps: How many do you jump?



only the one, sometimes.  Don't do RLJ as a rule even at half five in the morning.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Mar 2010)

Crappy 6 miles each way,no interesting scenery,just houses,parked cars,and various idiot drivers ! Wish it could be modified but it would only include more of the above ......i wish i lived in the sticks


----------



## slowmotion (10 Mar 2010)

4.74 miles each way, with 15 traffic lights. I won't post the time taken but, suffice it to say, that huge hill on the Chelsea Embankment slows me down a bit.


----------



## the hood (10 Mar 2010)

My commute is 11 miles each way. Takes around 35-40 mins.

The ride home is tougher after 12 hours hard graft.
Still, I am loving riding again so I can't complain


----------



## Watt-O (10 Mar 2010)

I used think it was about 10 miles e/w, then I plotted it on bikley and it turns out to be a paltry 8.6 miles http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Commute-by-road I don't time it accurately, but no one passes Watt-O on the A21 !


----------



## Chamfus Flange (10 Mar 2010)

Depends on the day and the customer: can be 3.5 or as much as 24 miles each way.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2010)

According to google 9.87miles , 10.21 by my speedo

so i averaged it out at 10 each way taking anywhere from 35-45 minutes depending on my condition/ weather etc.


----------



## gaz (10 Mar 2010)

14 Miles each way..
The route 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YYE6jsvj_o


----------



## Bay Runner (11 Mar 2010)

6 Miles ish, it takes me about 30-35 mins to get in and about 10 mins longer to get up the hills on the way home.
As I live on a south west facing coast the wind can be a powerful factor effecting my commuting times


----------



## AdamBlade (11 Mar 2010)

Used to be 6 mile each way taking 25 mins on way out and 35 on way back. This was before I changed jobs in Jan. Now down to 3 each way, 15 mins out and 25 back.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Mar 2010)

13 miles each way, between 3 and 5 days a week.


----------



## arallsopp (11 Mar 2010)

New office soon, which will see me cut from 42.8 miles per day to somewhere shy of 36. Normally 3 days per week. Currently 5.

I'll miss it...


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Mar 2010)

Somewhere between 7 & 8 miles each way, every working day (unless there's ice/packed snow on the roads). About 25-30 mins, depending on wind 'n weather.


----------



## scouserinlondon (11 Mar 2010)

Mine's 7.5 miles each way and takes between 30-40 mins depending on traffic.


----------



## jonny jeez (11 Mar 2010)

I think I'm turning into a bit of a "fair weather" commuter as my trips in have averaged only 1 a week for the last 6 weeks (although all 6 been over the last 2 weeks as I skipped most of December and January).

But, when I am "in the zone" I run at about 38-40 miles (depending on route) round trip 3 times a week, so clock up around 114-120 miles a week.

That seem's to be enough for me as I can never manage more without feeling really tired towards the end of the week.

EDIT* (Chitty is currently laid up and will return to the tarmac on Monday/Tuesday...with a new drive system...can't wait!!)


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2010)

ianrauk said:


> since I last posted in this (resurrected) thread I have upped my commute from 26 miles to 32-35 miles round trip 5 days a week.


Some going that ian,you don't look like some lightweight race machine in the pics I've seen


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2010)

Mine is between 18.5 and 19.5 mile round trip depending on the route home,sometimes go a slightly longer but safer way back.
Try to do as many days as I can,usually 4 a week,but the weather stopped me for nearly 5 weeks over Xmas.


----------



## Brahan (11 Mar 2010)

I have a number of different routes to and from work. The shortest journey to work is 9 miles and pretty much all down hill so I can spank that route like the clappers but with the lighter mornings/evenings I sometimes put an extra 20 miles in through the hills around Sussex. But on the roads I don't know too well, I've been caught off guard at night by a few sneaky potholes.


----------



## Fnaar (11 Mar 2010)

I only occasionally commute (more in spring/summer, winter once a week on average) but it's about 17 miles each way, depending on route taken.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (11 Mar 2010)

12-16 miles each way, depending on the route. It usually takes me 40 minutes to an hour on the12 mile route.


----------



## gbb (11 Mar 2010)

5 mile round trip for me B). The consolation is, i never look outside and think...errr car or bike...it's always the bike. 
Mind, todays commute was pushing 20 miles. They think i'm nuts at work, ride in, get a coffee then do a quick circuit to double the mornings mileage, then 3 circuits round town to get home.


----------



## lantern rouge (11 Mar 2010)

13 miles each way, 9 sets of traffic lights and a security guard/gatehouse to contend with.

averaged approx 45-46 minutes on the Carrera, hopefully the new bike will help me go a minute or two quicker this year.

shift worker, so just waiting for the clocks to change, temp to go up a degree or two and a spring shower to wash away the last of the road filth!!

not exactly hardcore eh?!


----------



## PatrickPending (11 Mar 2010)

76km round trip - wont do it in snow/ice or winds >35mph - guess im a lightweight B)


----------



## gaz (11 Mar 2010)

lantern rouge said:


> 13 miles each way, 9 sets of traffic lights and a security guard/gatehouse to contend with.
> 
> averaged approx 45-46 minutes on the Carrera, hopefully the new bike will help me go a minute or two quicker this year.
> 
> ...



9 sets of traffic lights? want to swap with my 100+ lights?


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Mar 2010)

17 to 19 Miles round trip. Shortest route has a monster hill but is a good mile shorter than the next shortest. Only one or two sets of lightsB)


----------



## lantern rouge (11 Mar 2010)

gaz said:


> 9 sets of traffic lights? want to swap with my 100+ lights?



effing hell!.....I'd never get to work, Id need a calendar on the handlebars instead of a computer.B)


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2010)

100+ traffic lights....I'd move home and jobs....................


----------



## Downward (11 Mar 2010)

About 6.6 miles each way shortest route. Or 7.8 avoiding hill.
In uphill 30 mins best, usually 35 mins
Back 25 mins best usually 28 mins depending on traffic.
Doing 3 days per week and onto 4 now as only doing school run on wednesdays now !

Will be going for 15 mile intrip twice a week when the weather picks up though.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Mar 2010)

120 traffic lights here, I was sad enough to count them. Knowing some of Gaz's route, it's about the same for him. 70km round trip commute.


----------



## CharlieB (12 Mar 2010)

How many of us time their every commute on a stopwatch? Or is it just me and I'm sad?
I just got a PB of 33'20" over 10m this morning (on a Brompton) - quite pleased with that!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Mar 2010)

No traffic lights whatsoever. Just sixteen miles of tiny lanes in the Wye Valley.


----------



## itchyrider (12 Mar 2010)

gaz said:


> 9 sets of traffic lights? want to swap with my 100+ lights?


Your not supposed to count every beacon, Just the junctions will do?????? Lol Lol.


----------



## pes (12 Mar 2010)

16.5 miles each way. Best time is 1 hour 5 minutes.
Do it two to three times a week when its warmer.
Did it on Monday and nearly froze my plums off. 
Have a shower in work so can't complain.


----------



## mcshroom (12 Mar 2010)

11.5 mile round trip which I have been doing every workday since New Year (longest I've ever kept a resolution )

No traffic lights, one quiet RAB, just about no flat ground though


----------



## Tubbs (12 Mar 2010)

7.6 miles each way - takes me about 40 minutes going. Fastest was 32 minutes when all the traffic lights went my way and I had a lovely tailwind. Coming home is uphill almost all the way and I usually have a headwind. Fastest has been 40 minutes but usually takes about 45. Been known to take an hour when it's a really wicked headwind. 

Heavy rucksack, hybrid blah blah blah... just pretty slow really and I don't filter much, or when I do it rather slowly. It used to take me over an hour each way on the bus so I'm happy enough.


----------

